# opinions on entry level outside micrometers.



## Ken from ontario (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm in the market for a 1"-2" micrometer,I already have two Chinese vernier 0 - 1"   but now I'm looking for a 1-2".
As you know there are all kinds and types of micrometers out there, electronic digital, mechanical digital, digital with vernier scale, or no scale at all, and the old  non digital vernier.prices range between $50 to $500.
What do you guys use ,how many do you have? what's you go to  outside micrometer?

I have seen Tubalcain using a mechanical digital type but I'm not sure if they'll last long unless I get a quality brand like Mitutoyo ,I most likely will buy an electronic digital type but even those come in two types, those with vernier scale  and the other type (that I like the most) which only has a plastic thimble/ratchet stop  .
I don't measure anything supercritical so the entry level will most likely will be alright but I'd like to know what you think ,electronic/digital with vernier scale or without the scale? or just a vernier micrometer like my one inch Chinese one that has served me well for a while:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mitutoyo-1-2-25-50mm-0-00005-0-001mm-Digital-Micrometer/302525609960?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0725VYCC3/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1HK3L7YV3DGPV&colid=U1FASJ1VAXTT

https://www.fastenal.com/products/details/0333298


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 16, 2017)

i have a few old Starrett, and old JT Slocomb mic's in the 1-2" range.
both brands were found inexpensive and then i reconditioned and recalibrated them.

if i were to buy a new mic, i'd get a Mitutoyo Digit micrometer, not to be confused with a digital mic.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 16, 2017)

I am perfectly happy with my vernier tenths standard mics.  My sets are Mitutoyo and Starrett, bought used but in like new condition.  Calibrate and go.  Other brands are also good, but I would stay away from the Chinese ones, which are usable but not very nice, and cost as much new as a very good mic costs used.  A good mic, treated well, will last a lifetime for a working machinist, many lifetimes for a hobby machinist.  Just learn how to use them correctly and take proper care of them, and store them properly.  I do not have any digital mics, mechanical or electronic, and I am not looking for them at any price.  If I was a full time working machinist, my choices might well be different...


----------



## francist (Nov 16, 2017)

My daily driver is a Japanese made NSK that was given to me new for my 12th birthday more than 40 years ago. After that, a Starrett, a Moore & Wright, and a little Brown and Sharpe that's been around the block a few times. None are electronic, and with the exception of the NSK all were purchased used. I do occasionally get a hankering for a mechanical digit-type mic but I don't really need one. At the moment, machining is strictly a hobby for me.

-frank


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 16, 2017)

I like the idea of buying an older Starrett or Mitutoyo if the price is reasonably low ,here's an auction on ebay for an old vernier mic like Bob is talking about, I only like the electronic digital ones so I can see the digits better  without taking the mic under a bright light to read it. 


https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mitutoyo-1-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Boswell (Nov 16, 2017)

I have bought more than one Mitutoyo and Starrett off of ebay and have been very happy with every one. Well there was one Mitutoyo that was completely encased in some sort of hard shell. Possibly cosmoline gone bad?  Took several hours of work to remove it all (no mention of that in the item description  . Still it works just fine now that I have cleaned it up.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 16, 2017)

I have some Companion mics made in the USA, several Starrets, and some cheap Chinese ones.  For most things I use the cheap Chinese ones.  They get me within a thousandth, and I can always grab a gage block that's close to what I am measuring to see how close it is if I want to get closer. 

I've got one of those cheap digital analogs that I use almost every day.  Its about .0003 off at half an inch.  I just happen to measure a lot of things that are about half an inch with it.  LOL.  Someday I'll adjust it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 16, 2017)

Boswell said:


> I have bought more than one Mitutoyo and Starrett off of ebay and have been very happy with every one. Well there was one Mitutoyo that was completely encased in some sort of hard shell. Possibly cosmoline gone bad?  Took several hours of work to remove it all (no mention of that in the item description  . Still it works just fine now that I have cleaned it up.


is it possibly some kind of wax??
i have a perfectly preserved surface gauge encased in a plasticy/waxy substance that i haven't had the courage to try to remove the surface gauge from.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 17, 2017)

I am strictly an amateur, I have an analog, and a digital dial caliper(among others). I sometimes prefer the analog, because the digital is hard to repeat with the last couple of places flashing different numbers. It can make you crazy trying to be exact.


----------



## mksj (Nov 17, 2017)

I revently purchased a set of the Igaging Absolute digital mics which seem very well made and are spot on accurate. I asked the seller to list a 1-2" and a 2-3" which is in the link below (he will also list individual ones). I already had a Mitutoyo 0-1", but always seems to be just too small. The Igaging Absolute has no thimble, just a full stroke thumb lever on the side so quick action and it automatically sets the tension. Checking a 1" gauge block with my 1-2", it measured 1.00000". Only down side is that you cannot measure the distance and then remove the mic to read it.  Still, the Igaging is about 1/2 the price of the Mitutoyo in that size and my eyesight is going so digital is much easier. They also have a less expensive line, so you can get a 0-4" set for the same price. I have found Igaging measurement equipment to be well made and hold up well over time. Also be aware that there are a lot of counterfeit name brand measurement instruments, so make sure it is the real deal.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/iGaging-Ab...peed-Mic-Digital-Micrometer-IP65/182732083527
https://www.ebay.com/itm/iGaging-0-...er-Set-0-1-1-2-2-3-3-4-Large-LCD/182521175196


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 17, 2017)

There is no need to buy a low quality mic when there are plenty of quality tools available from Starrett, Mitutoyo etc. on the market.

Check this website out: https://shop.idealprec.com/collections

These folks have both new tools on clearance at favorable prices as well as  Closeout/Demo/Used listings. I purchased a reconditioned
mic from them this year and was happy with their service.  Better than taking your chances on eBay.  They have lots of Mitutoyo stuff.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 17, 2017)

Heresy and blasphemy:  I have a set of vernier  micrometers that I built up over time, all either Starrett or Brown & Sharpe.  They work well and I like them.  I like them so much that I bought a cheap Chinese vernier Micrometer to use while working on the lathe and spare my good ones the oil, chips, etc.  The Chinese one gives me the same reading as the made in USA, just not as smooth.  This is the one I bought:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aerospace-E916-0-1-0001-Outside-Micrometer/131855287984


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you all for your comments so far, I read every one of them carefully and appreciate them all.
My preference is  to get a digital but it seems like the so called analog or vernier  type is more often available for sale  so I'm not going to rule it out.
Since I've been including it in my search I've found quite a few on kijiji,ebay CL, I'm still hoping to find a digital one but put an offer for an old Starrett vernier mic for $40, still waiting for the seller's response.
We'll see,thanks again for your inputs.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 17, 2017)

I wouldn't pass on those Chinese ones, you know the set of 0-4" for $49.99 or some thing like that. They go by names like Kurt, Fowler, IGaging, or Swiss Precision They are copies of Etalon,(sp). The Swiss made Etalon are by far the world's best. I found them to be clunky and the 5 place vernier different than the 10 place I was use to. I had a 0-4" set that I gave to my son when I bought a 0-6"set of Polish made VIS that I picked up from a pawn shop for $125. They were a pain to clean and calibrate. But are much nicer to use than the Mituyoyo . I like  friction over ratchet. The Starrett  0-1 has a hard to read  small barrel that's not satin chrome, it doesn't get used, but Peter gave it to me when he retired, so I keep it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 17, 2017)

Ideal Precision in Columbus, OH.  Here is just one page of 23 of mics for sale.  They do reconditioning and sell them, as well as new stuff.
https://shop.idealprec.com/collections/micrometers  sample page
https://shop.idealprec.com/  home page


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks Bob, *Nogoingback *also mention IPI, their prices in my opinion seem to range from reasonable to high but it makes snse if they recondition the mics before putting them up for sale, here is a funny listing I found on ebay:
Swiss precision instruments or SPI micrometer, it only piqued my interest because it sounded like IPI but after I searched on Google about SPI ,it is actually made in China!


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 17, 2017)

Etalon, IMHO, is the Gold standard when it comes to precision micrometers.  An Etalon will be around long past the life of any Mitutoyo
digital mic. Mitutoyo makes a fine product, but the mechanical gage has no electronics that will go bad after a long time.  That said, I would buy a digital to compliment my mechanical gages, maybe, one day. But it would be a Mit high accuracy or QuantuMike, for fast checks on some work.
Etalon mics can be purchased on Ebay for comparable Starrett, Mitutoyo prices and you will be getting a micrometer that is heads above them all.
New Starrett is just not up to the old standards.  Spi, Swiss Precision Instruments is actually Chinese now. They make nothing in Switzerland or the USA like the Old days.


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 17, 2017)

One caveat on Etalon. The very last iteration of the 260 series, the very last model Etalon put out, has very confusing barrel markings that make it very hard to read. For some odd reason, they changed the markings to all long, instead of the older, long-short-long markings. ????


----------



## francist (Nov 17, 2017)

One of the unfortunate compromises to on-line purchasing as that it takes away the tactile aspects of selecting the product. My hands aren't dainty, but they aren't what most would consider large either. I find a mic with shorter barrel is easier for me when doing the one-hand thing. Especially if you want to use a ratchet thimble. Sure they all measure the same range, have the same divisions, etc, but if one just feels better in the hand than another it'll likely be the one you turn to. I remember the first time I held a Starrett caliper in my hand -- holy moly it was like discovering electricity. I just stood there mesmerized at how much different it felt compared to my garden variety ones.

My point: if you have the opportunity to hold a few before buying your "one and only" it might make a difference for you.

-frank


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 17, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> is it possibly some kind of wax??
> i have a perfectly preserved surface gauge encased in a plasticy/waxy substance that i haven't had the courage to try to remove the surface gauge from.


Sounds like cosmoline. Most machinists had access to it, to protect tools and parts that needed protection for whatever reason.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Nov 17, 2017)

The only issue I have with my Chinese digital analog is the thumb knob spring tension is a little light.  I loosely grip the barrel and turn gently until my fingers slip on the knurling to get a good measurement.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 17, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> Sounds like cosmoline. Most machinists had access to it, to protect tools and parts that needed protection for whatever reason.


No Sir, Woodchucker- i'm familiar with cosmoline  from messing around with military surplus rifles.
the substance i'm referring to is translucent brown/green and envelops the whole surface gauge.
i'll post a picture when i get home


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 17, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> I'm in the market for a 1"-2" micrometer,I already have two Chinese vernier 0 - 1"   but now I'm looking for a 1-2".
> As you know there are all kinds and types of micrometers out there, electronic digital, mechanical digital, digital with vernier scale, or no scale at all, and the old  non digital vernier.prices range between $50 to $500.
> What do you guys use ,how many do you have? what's you go to  outside micrometer?
> 
> ...


I have pretty much all the top brands mentioned, but my go to mic has always been an old craftsman.  I bought one back in the 70s when I worked in a grinding dept.  I've used it since.  Then last year I dropped it.  I started using some of the big name mics but I didn't like the feel of them.  I've since bought 2 used craftsman mics on ebay.  One to use and one as backup for my clumbsy ass.  I paid 12 and 15 bucks for them.  I forget who made them for sears but they're a damn good mic that sell real cheap on ebay.  It's basically a matter of personal preference though.  Good luck.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 17, 2017)

Having said that,  my favorite 1-2" mic is a mitutoyo. Also a great feeling mic.


----------



## mikey (Nov 17, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> Etalon, IMHO, is the Gold standard when it comes to precision micrometers.  An Etalon will be around long past the life of any Mitutoyo
> digital mic.



I'm with Emilio. I think that there are two factors to consider where mics are concerned. First is quality, and it is difficult to beat the Swiss and Germans here. The old Starretts and Mits are also good. Second is feel and here I think it is subjective. I like the feel of my Etalons the best but Helios is a close second, followed by B&S.

I bought one of the early B&S digital mics at full retail price. Worked fine ... for about a year and it broke. Cost almost as much as a new one to fix it. That was the last digital mic I ever considered.

I have seen near mint Etalon mics go for less than new retail Chinese prices on ebay. For me, that is the way I would go.


----------



## Boswell (Nov 17, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> No Sir, Woodchucker- i'm familiar with cosmoline  from messing around with military surplus rifles.
> the substance i'm referring to is translucent brown/green and envelops the whole surface gauge.
> i'll post a picture when i get home




It was brown and possibly slightly translucent but hard and somewhat brittle. It was very slow getting it off because it adhered well to the surface. It was clearly something for long term storage and protection but my impression was that it was easy to remove if 1. you knew the proper technique (head, chemical?)  or it went bad over the years and turned solid.   I don't know the age but I would guess it was from the 40's or 50's.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 17, 2017)

Probably ancient dip-seal/seal-peel. Heat gun to warm it will soften it and it should release easily enough. Warm it up and peel away!


----------



## ddickey (Nov 18, 2017)

There is no shortage of good used older mics and calipers. 
I was at a pawn shop recently and they had a really nice selection of mics at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 18, 2017)

mikey said:


> I bought one of the early B&S digital mics at full retail price. Worked fine ... for about a year and it broke. Cost almost as much as a new one to fix it. That was the last digital mic I ever considered.


That is the problem with electronic equipment.  You are not buying the technology, you are renting it.  Old fashioned quality mechanical mics WORK, the batteries do not wear out, they are not so big that you cannot fit them to the workpiece, and the batteries do not go dead or leak and eat the other electronics.  Mechanical digital equipment is fragile.  I have no place at all in my hobby shop for expensive digital measuring equipment.  A cheap Harbor Freight caliper is my only exception along this line.  The one I have been using for going on five years cost $8 and is still working like new after being used multiple times nearly every day.  If it ever fails I will gladly toss it hard against the wall and pull out the duplicate I picked up at the same time.  And I have vernier and dial calipers as well.  If I worked every day as a professional machinist, my choices might very well be different, but I would still keep manual measuring equipment on hand as backups for all common measuring tasks.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 18, 2017)

Believe it or not HF micrometers aren't bad for the price.  I have the digital 0-1 and it is the same mic sold by Falower Igaging and others . And in the Fastenal link from the OP.
https://www.harborfreight.com/digital-micrometer-68305.html




 This set also checked out fine in our calibration lab.
https://www.harborfreight.com/3-piece-micrometer-set-66512.html


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 18, 2017)

Well, after reading all your comment and using some common sense I decided that the old vernier type is the one I should get, I do take reasonable care of my tools no matter how much they cost but all my battery operated tools lose their power during our cold winter months so I'm not going to add another one to the list if I can help it.

Found a great deal on Amazon Canada ,when I saw the price I couldn't believe my eyes , sometimes amazon prices get all out of whack, then they realize the got hosed and fix the price to where it should be, I found a Mitutoyo 103-262 on the Canadian amazon for $75, almost half the price on the US side, couldn't pay for it fast enough, lol. later on I checked the price and it  jumped to $219 CDN$. I hope they don't cancel the sale or find some lame excuse to not honor their advertised price.
This is the mic I bought:
https://www.amazon.com/Mitutoyo-103-262-Micrometer-Baked-enamel-Graduation/dp/B0006J417S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1511060717&sr=8-2&keywords=Mitutoyo+103-262+Outside+Micrometer&dpID=41%2Bd6mE6OQL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## th62 (Nov 19, 2017)

I bought most of my micrometers around 20 years ago, all entry level stuff, all still working and accurate.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 19, 2017)

I like the mechanical digital mics. Bought a nice set of 0-4" Fowler's new off eBay for around $65. I've picked up used Mitutoyo and no-names for each tool cart at my mills and lathes. No issues with them so far. I have a couple of electronic 0-1" Mitutoyo and a pair of 1-2" digitals from Reid tools, but tend to stick with the mechanical digitals.

I've picked up a plethora of mics off eBay in the various styles: blade, spline (think that's the term), point, etc. Lots of options out there used. No need to compromise quality when buying used, sooo many old good tools out there.

Bruce


----------

